# Uses for Blueberry Vinegar



## jkath (May 21, 2005)

My sister gave me a beautiful bottle of Blueberry Vinegar.

I've just drizzled it over a few things, and mixed it with grapeseed oil for a quick dressing so far.

What would you do with this neat item?


----------



## middie (May 21, 2005)

i've never even seen it around here jkath. it sounds interesting... i have no idea what i'd do with it.


----------



## jkath (May 21, 2005)

I hadn't seen it either - but she always finds these need random items that are ALWAYS perfect for me. Last time it was fizzy bath bombes in my favorite fragrances.


----------



## middie (May 21, 2005)

can i have her for a sister too ?? lol


----------



## jkath (May 21, 2005)

sure! I'll call mom regarding the adoption process....


----------



## middie (May 21, 2005)

you can have mine in return lmao


----------



## HanArt (May 21, 2005)

Fruit vinegars make great salad dressings. You could also use it in a marinade for meats & poultry, or a reduction sauce for roasted pork or chicken.


----------



## Zereh (May 21, 2005)

Mix it with EVOO, pour it over a salad with pears, Gargonzola and baby greens ... I may have to make a trip to the store!


Z


----------



## jkath (May 21, 2005)

Oh, I love pears & cheese! great idea


----------



## middie (Jul 21, 2005)

i think i found something for you jkath. how's this ??

Mixed Greens with Blueberries and Feta

2 tablespoons blueberry vinegar (or raspberry)
1/4 cup reduce sodium chicken broth
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon honey
2 small fresh mint leaves
1 cup plus 10 fresh bluberries (or raspberries)
8 cups mixed greens torn into bite size pieces
2 ounces crumbled feta (i'm sure you could use more lol)

In blender or food processor add vinegar, broth, oil, honey, mint, and 10 bluberries. Blend at low speed just until smooth and well combined.

Pour dressing into a jar with a tight fitting lid and refridgerate until needed. (it will keep up to 3 days).

In large bowl, toss the greens with bluberries. Shake the vinaigrette until blended well. drizzle over the salad and toss lightly. sprinkle the feta ontop and serve.


----------



## jkath (Jul 21, 2005)

I am positively going to make this on Saturday! I will let you know how it is. I've got everything but the feta right now.

Thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!!


----------



## middie (Jul 21, 2005)

you're welcome 4 times back lol.
i just hope you really like it.


----------



## middie (Jul 24, 2005)

wondering if you made this jkath. and if so did you like it ?


----------

